# Radon Service-Partner



## NewbikeNRW (19. März 2012)

Wohne genau zwischen den beiden Service-Partnern von Radon (Düsseldorf/ Bochum), hat jemand von Euch schon Erfahrungen bzw. Empfehlungen für einen der Beiden?
Überlege mir evtl. die 30 zu investieren und mir das Bike dorthin liefern 
zu lassen, sowie Aufbau und einstelen zu lassen.


----------

